# Spiele Ruckler (Bei allen Spielen :()



## Shadow_SX (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute!,
ich habe ein Problem undzwar: Alle Spiele Ruckeln.
Die spiele laufen 1min. lang mit sehr guten FPS aber nach einer minute laggt es für 5 sek. was soll ich jetzt machen ?  bitte helft mir

Mein System

AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ @ 3000x2
8800GTS 320 mb gddr3
5gb Ram
Hitachi 500GB

Bei L4D und L4D2 laggts, GTA 4, CSS, Prototype, Crysis, COD6, NFS Shift,Undercover, Prostreet. usw. 

MfG 

Shadow


----------



## Ratty0815 (22. Dezember 2009)

kommt auch ein wenig darauf an auf Welche Auflösung du zogst.
Da evtl. der 320MB-Videospeicher am Limit ist und sich somit in den langsameren Arbeitsspeicher kopieren muss.

Würde vom System her sagen´würde es maximal einen 19" mit der Auflösung von 1280x1024 ausreichen (wenn ich mich irre bitte berichtigen!) & evtl. Kantenglättung etwas zurück schrauben.

So Long...


----------



## klyer (22. Dezember 2009)

wie sieht denn das mit deiner ram konfig. aus? weil 5gb klingt schonmal nach mehreren versch. die vl. auch versch. getaktet sind.
am besten nur gleichwertige mal versuchen (dual channel)

mfg
klyer


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

wie Mach ich das ? xD hab nen AsRock NF7G-Glan, OS ist Windows 7 Ultimate die RAM's 2x1gb riegel von Mushkin ddr800 1x2gb riegel von Mustang ddr800 den 5ten hab ich raus xD Und es laggt egal wie ich die grafik einstelle ob ganz runter mittel oder ganz hoch


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

nehm mal noch den 1x2gb riegel von mustang raus....
in was für auflösungen zockst du denn?


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

1280x1024


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

-temps überprüft?
-rams überprüft? mal jeden ausprobieren...
-wie Ratty0815 schon sagte -> auch mal versch. einstellungen vorgenommen kantenglättung runtergeschraubt, auflösung geändert, antialising,....


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

hab ich alles gemacht aber es nützt nichts  die graka ist in gta4 ~60° cpu 40°


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

neuste treiber installiert? (grafikkarte, chipsatz, ....), bios update gemacht?

welches betriebssystem benutzt du?


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

klyer schrieb:


> neuste treiber installiert? (grafikkarte, chipsatz, ....), bios update gemacht?
> 
> welches betriebssystem benutzt du?



Ja die neusten treiber der neuste BIOS

Hab Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

nach 10 - 15min gta4 spielen kriege ich ein bluescreen !


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

hast du dein rechner vl. übertaktet?


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

nein  ist auf standarttakt 3ghz


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

und selbst bei niedrigsten einstellungen laufen deine spiele nicht mehr flüssig?!
->ansonten vl. mal die hardware überprüfen....rams und so


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

alles ist da wo es sein soll und ja egal wie ich es einstelle ruckelt es ..


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

->möglichkeiten:
-betriebssystem neuinstallieren
-vl hast du ein freund, mit dem du mal die rams, graka austauschen kannst...(um eventl. hardware-fehler auszuschließen)
...


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

Das erste habe ich schon gemacht mehr mals... und des zweite werde ich machen ^^


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

also dann...->ich vermute, das entweder ram oder graka nicht mehr wollen


----------



## germanact (23. Dezember 2009)

lad doch mal Patches für die Games..
Oder wende dich an den Support oder an den der den pc gemacht hat oder geh zu ein Pc laden und lass den mal überprüfen xD


----------



## Shadow_SX (23. Dezember 2009)

hab ich, ich hab alles versucht ! aber morgen werde ich das versuchen was der klyer mir vorgeschlagen hat...


----------



## grixx (23. Dezember 2009)

könnte ev. auch das netzteil schuld haben ?


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

grixx schrieb:


> könnte ev. auch das netzteil schuld haben ?



ich geh mal davon aus, das er den 6 pin stecker angeschlossen hat (sofern man auch einen brauch), aber ganz auszuschließen ist es ja nicht...


----------



## grixx (23. Dezember 2009)

und wie sieht es aus wenn das netzteil zu schwach ist ? könnte sich das so bemerkbar machen ?


----------



## klyer (23. Dezember 2009)

grixx schrieb:


> und wie sieht es aus wenn das netzteil zu schwach ist ? könnte sich das so bemerkbar machen ?


jop
->wenn am NT gespart worden ist, dann macht sich das auf jeden fall bemerkbar...
es muss halt immer genug leistung zur verfügung stehen...


----------



## grixx (23. Dezember 2009)

Ah oki  Thx


----------



## Shadow_SX (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey hab mir heute ne GTS250 gekauft aber die ruckler sind immer noch da  bin echt am verzweifeln


----------



## grixx (30. Dezember 2009)

Welches Netzteil hast du denn ??


----------



## Shadow_SX (30. Dezember 2009)

i-ein Noname netzteil 500 watt
^^


----------



## grixx (30. Dezember 2009)

500W hören sich zwar gut an aber das noname nich... ich würde es mal mit einem guten netzteil probieren


----------



## klyer (30. Dezember 2009)

Shadow_SX schrieb:


> i-ein Noname netzteil 500 watt
> ^^



->das sagt schon so ziemlich alles....
das hat in wirklichkeit vl. effektive 300-350Watt, vl. auch kein aktive PFC ...
und deine graka schluckt ja auch noch einiges...

->neues NT!<-

mfg
klyer


----------



## Shadow_SX (30. Dezember 2009)

wie wäre das netzteil ?

http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=19383


----------



## Shadow_SX (6. Januar 2010)

also am NT liegts schonmal ned ich hab eins von bequit ausgeliehen mit 530w und zu meiner frage kan es den sein das das alles mit dem MB zum tuhen hat? da ich wenn ich bei zb. GTA alles auf low stelle genausoviel FPS habe wie auf MAXIMUM und da ist das was ich nicht verstehe es läuft zwar flüssig aber in betimmten abständen lagt es


----------



## klyer (6. Januar 2010)

hm...
->graka und NT getestet!
->rams alle i.o.!

->dann kanns fast nur noch am mobo liegen....hast du ne chance das mal zu wechseln?


----------



## Shadow_SX (6. Januar 2010)

hmm mir bleibt dann wohl nichts mehr übrig. ich muss ein neues board kaufen. wie wäre dieser hier ?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - Asus M3N WS


----------



## klyer (7. Januar 2010)

dazu kann ich dir leider wenig sagen (eingefleischter intler)  , das müssen dir die AMD-freaks beantworten


----------

